# Reformed Scottish Presbyterianism Reunion in the 21st Century



## Connor Q (Aug 24, 2012)

The Rev. Kenneth Stewart recently produced a paper on the proposed reunification of Presbyterian Churches in Scotland. I have posted it here for discussion.

"*Introduction*

This brief paper is designed to suggest a possible way forward in a matter which should 
be of profound spiritual concern to all Reformed and Presbyterian Christians in Scotland: 
that is, the reunification of all those Presbyterian Churches in Scotland which adhere to 
the doctrine, worship and government of historic Presbyterianism as prescribed in the 
Westminster documents."



You may also be interested in this blog post discussing the paper.


----------



## TexanRose (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for posting, Connor. I would be interested in hearing some discussion of this idea.


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Aug 24, 2012)

Another fine Scotsman just shared this with me yesterday. This makes me excited and give cause for prayer!


----------



## Somerset (Aug 24, 2012)

Many thanks for the link. I believe there are currently 11 presbyterian denominations in Scotland - surely some of them should be able to merge.


----------



## ProtestantBankie (Sep 6, 2012)

The Unforgivable Sin - SermonAudio.com

In a sermon dealing with the "Unforgivable Sin" a point of practical application is made about how we cannot stand if we are divided. Just like Satan's kingdom could not stand, so our witness will not stand if it is held up.

Some positive mention of Mr Stewart's paper from a Free Church Pulpit.

This does not mean unity is around the corner, but that there is a desire for genuine unity and a desire to at least talk about these things. Even if, we are not quite there yet.


----------



## TexanRose (Sep 6, 2012)

Several times lately I've come across comments from Roman Catholics indicating that they believe Presbyterianism is inherently schismatic, and that the only way to unity is through Rome. In light of these claims, it seems to me that a Biblical union of confessional Presbyterian churches could really strike a blow at Roman Catholicism.


----------

